# Vault birth certificate - forms DHA-24 and DHA-288?



## Chadstick31 (Aug 19, 2016)

I applied for my vault birth certificate, 2 unabridged birth certificates and an unabridged marriage certificate via Bunny Hop 6 months ago. I received my moms unabridged and their marriage certificate within a month.

But yesterday they called me and said DHA cant find mine or my dads files - so I have to fill in forms DHA24, DHA288 and an avidavat stamped by commissioner of oaths. 

My question is what is that going to help then in retrieving my vault birth certificate? How do those forms help them locate a file? I included all the exact same info in my original application so why do they need an entire new application with different forms?

I want to apply for my Portuguese citizenship, and I'm praying these birth certificates are not going to become a major hassle. I know of people that have waited years and still not received anything from HA. Its seriously sad how slow they are.

Anyone else experienced similar issues with their birth certificates? I just dont know now what HA expects to do with new forms. But I handed it all in anyway.


----------

